# My new kitties



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Here they are - the cheekiest cats i have ever seen  i love them dearly.

Auster (boy)


















And Audrey


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww they are soooooo cute!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

they are so cute


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CUUTTEELICIOUS are these 2 beauty's,great pics


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not my type of cat but still very cute....


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Awwww sweties!!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful fluff bunnies you have there.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There sooooo cute, i'd love a one, its just the grooming that puts me off, i wouldnt have the time.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the colour of the first kitten and their faces are just kissable


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I just love this breed so much. A breeder of another breed advised me not to get one of these... something to do with having difficulties when they give birth? i wanted to breed them myself.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> There sooooo cute, i'd love a one, its just the grooming that puts me off, i wouldnt have the time.


Its actually not that bad - i spend about 10 mins twice a day giving them a brush and its helping them bond with me. They always snuggle into me purring as soon as i start brushing them, its lovely


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

mybabykitties said:


> Its actually not that bad - i spend about 10 mins twice a day giving them a brush and its helping them bond with me. They always snuggle into me purring as soon as i start brushing them, its lovely


Do you bath them aswell?


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG they are delicious!!!


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

I want Audrey!  Too too cute!

xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What gorgeous little fur balls they are. Not that I am biased or owt, but you do have exquisite taste


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> I just love this breed so much. A breeder of another breed advised me not to get one of these... something to do with having difficulties when they give birth? i wanted to breed them myself.


Persians are no more difficult to breed than other cats but they do have smaller litters approx 1-4 kittens is the norm.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, how cute*


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

they look so scrummy ,absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

wow thier lil faces are so gorgeous...i luv the eyes and squashed in faces...i want one.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Do you bath them aswell?


I've not bathed them yet - i'd like them to settle first, and i dont want to do it unless its necessary. The combing daily is working just fine


----------

